# Herms control panel



## christopher1 (1/10/18)

Hi guys new here but wanting to build a herms control panel. But don't know the full list of what I'll need (I'll be getting someone else to wire it up) wondering if there is a full diagram or write up of what I'll need. Thanks guys


----------



## Hermies (1/10/18)

There are quite a few posts on electrical systems for HERMS , if you use the search box you will find quite a few different ideas .Just type in herms and you will find a myriad posts on the subject .


----------



## christopher1 (1/10/18)

Hermies said:


> There are quite a few posts on electrical systems for HERMS , if you use the search box you will find quite a few different ideas .Just type in herms and you will find a myriad posts on the subject .


Iv had a bit of a look but can't find specifics on components and in all honesty I have no clue


----------



## Hermies (1/10/18)

Ok Do you have a brew system? If so what type of heating are you or want to use, what size is the system ?


----------



## Hermies (1/10/18)

No worries. Do you have a brew set up if you do what is it BIAB DIY 3 vessel fill me in . I think if you have alook around page 47 you will see my set up in the show us your brew rig it has 2 kegs and a small 7lt pot as a herms with a single pump and the electronics box. I built the whole system .


----------



## christopher1 (1/10/18)

Hermies said:


> Ok Do you have a brew system? If so what type of heating are you or want to use, what size is the system ?


I had two pots and a cooler for mashing in. But sold it. Will be building a 3 vessel 10gallon herms system using ss brewtech stuff. Won't be until I move but I want to have everything planned


----------



## Hermies (1/10/18)

Electric or gas? Have a look at brew rigs on you tube . For gas check out Brutus 10 and there are heaps of electric ones as well


----------



## christopher1 (1/10/18)

Hermies said:


> Electric or gas? Have a look at brew rigs on you tube . For gas check out Brutus 10 and there are heaps of electric ones as well


Yea will be full electric


----------



## Hermies (1/10/18)

Check out electric brewery build on you tube and have a look through some of the overseas forums there are literally heaps of info out there just let your imagination run rampant. My brew rig is on Pge 44 under the old name of boybrewer


----------

